# What's a good set of headphones for CM?



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying some for public transit time. 

Recommendations? Would a more expensive pair make a difference in quality? 

In any case, I'm a student so nothing outrageously expensive please.


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)

We'll need some more information. Firstly, what will you be playing your music from? Will it be from a phone? An iPod? Secondly, do you want full-sized headphones or in-ear phones? Thirdly, what is your budget? What do you consider outrageously expensive?

To answer your question about expensive headphones. The difference in sound between a pair of $100, $200, or $300 phones isn't as dramatic as you would think. Don't stress yourself out chasing some magical golden sound, it's mostly placebo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

For no extra outlay, you can have all the sounds of public transit time for free.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd recommend Sennheiser HD 280 Pro headphones. In the neighborhood of $80 and they have great sound.

http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD...3755657&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+hd+pro+280

As an aside, I'd recommend staying away from earbuds, which do damage to one's ears with any prolonged use. Also, I wouldn't recommend using any sort of headphones--other than expensive noise-cancelling ones--in areas with much ambient noise, since it will almost certainly result in your playing music at excessively loud volumes. Your ears are your most important pieces of audio equipment!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

some guy said:


> For no extra outlay, you can have all the sounds of public transit time for free.


Sometimes I just keep wondering if you and John Cage underwent some strange experiment where his mind now lives in your body.

In other words...I think that this philosophy ties in very well with his. :lol:

I've done things like this before; I was particularly interested in the sounds of a journey on the tram from the nearest tram stop to the school I go to. Because the journey was towards the city centre there was interesting structure which was largely influenced texture. The sound of the tram itself gradually shifted to the background as the sound of people themselves became more prominent as more people got on the tram. At major stops in the city where people can switch tram routes or switch to a train or bus line, different 'sections' formed more clearly, defined by the changes in number of people on the tram, who exactly were on the tram and if the doors were open or closed.

However, I'm not sure if GhenghisKhan is looking for this kind of advice just yet........


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

Well, this kind of advice will at the very least save him a bit of money.

And, as Blancrocher's comment suggests, will probably be safer, too, in the long run.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I just bought a set of blu tooth phones made by Phillips for about $30. The set had been discontinued but another model no doubt will replace it. I was pleasantly surprised how good they sound. I enjoy not having any cords to deal with and no headphone amp required


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I just got a pair of Audio Technica ATH-M40x over-the-ear headphones for CM and am very happy with them. Sounds great and very comfortable wearing for long hours, plus they fit my big head well. Run around $99 on Amazon.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I found a pair of Bowers and Wilkins P5 headphones for a cool hundred at a pawn shop. That's my mainstay but the thin wire freaks me out.

I like the Master and Dynamic sound that I heard in the Apple Store but gotta wait to pick up that set.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I've heard good things about this pair of Sennheiser:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042A8CW2...lid=25QCHBMOHAV52&coliid=I1PYVA8CG54BYL&psc=1

Right now I'm using upper-ish Skullcandy, but am not impressed; going to get that Sennheiser set when I decide to spend the money.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Selby said:


> I've heard good things about this pair of Sennheiser:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042A8CW2...lid=25QCHBMOHAV52&coliid=I1PYVA8CG54BYL&psc=1
> 
> Right now I'm using upper-ish Skullcandy, but am not impressed; going to get that Sennheiser set when I decide to spend more money.


Skullcandy isn't too great but I do recommend JBL or even Sol Republic for good budget ones.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I was particularly interested in the sounds of a journey on the tram from the nearest tram stop to the school I go to. Because the journey was towards the city centre there was interesting structure which was largely influenced texture. The sound of the tram itself gradually shifted to the background as the sound of people themselves became more prominent as more people got on the tram. At major stops in the city where people can switch tram routes or switch to a train or bus line, different 'sections' formed more clearly, defined by the changes in number of people on the tram, who exactly were on the tram and if the doors were open or closed.


Could this be the musical thesis that jumpstarts COAG's career as the 21st Century's Boulez?


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Selby said:


> I've heard good things about this pair of Sennheiser:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042A8CW2...lid=25QCHBMOHAV52&coliid=I1PYVA8CG54BYL&psc=1
> 
> Right now I'm using upper-ish Skullcandy, but am not impressed; going to get that Sennheiser set when I decide to spend the money.


Sennheiser is a good name to keep in mind for a decent set of over-the-ear headphones. I use these:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0001FTVDQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

They have served me well for nearly four years.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2015)

I've always preferred Grado over Sennheiser. More neutral. More transparent. Less comfortable, which, in headphones is actually a good thing. Headphones can damage your ears, permanently, quite easily. 

Low(ish)* volume and no prolonged sessions is the way to go.

*An ear doctor told me that if someone sitting next to me could hear the music, it was loud enough to be doing permanent damage. And you all do understand what "permanent" means, right? It means irreversible. Something to consider, anyway.

What?**

**(Hey somebody had to do that particular joke. Why not me? But seriously, what? Kids nowadays. Buhnhuh mumumrrzz.)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lord Lance said:


> Could this be the musical thesis that jumpstarts COAG's career as the 21st Century's Boulez?


I still have to work out what my thesis will be! It's either going to be something to do with perception of sound as music in that way or something about the use of modes in composition and those who have researched it and developed it etc.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I use a pair of Master & Dynamic headphones that are super nice until I go planar magnetic sometime.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I still have to work out what my thesis will be! It's either going to be something to do with perception of sound as music in that way or something about the use of modes in composition and those who have researched it and developed it etc.


Wee bit delayed response. Isn't perception of any sound as a means of music done quite a few times in theses already?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I am looking for a new set of headphones in middle price range (nothing too hi-end, but a decent set that would do classical music justice). The two brands I am mostly looking at are Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic, preferably closed models that would isolate me from the outside world well. Any recommendations?


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am looking for a new set of headphones in middle price range (nothing too hi-end, but a decent set that would do classical music justice). The two brands I am mostly looking at are Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic, preferably closed models that would isolate me from the outside world well. Any recommendations?


I'm a huge fan of Sennheiser over the ear headphones. Best for the price, in my opinion, though I'm no expert. Headphones can go anywhere from $20 to $2000, which is crazy, but Sennheiser usually is very good for the price. That's just my opinion.

For example, the set I listen on is about $60 which is very reasonable, but I think they sound great. Very clean sound, very good fidelity to the input, without making it sound more bassy or trebly or anything like that. More or less reproducing the sound accurately from the youtube video, or itunes file, or whatever it is you're doing. Not much alteration in sound, just nice sound and very clear.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Sennheisers are very good but Ultrasones are just unbeatable, especially the closed-back models - Like walking around with Magneplanars plus a blockbusting subwoofer on the head - Just amazing...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Ilarion said:


> Sennheisers are very good but Ultrasones are just unbeatable, especially the closed-back models - Like walking around with Magneplanars plus a blockbusting subwoofer on the head - Just amazing...


And they are made in Germany too... But most of their models are way out of my price range, at least for now.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Many recommend the Audio-Technica ATH-M50x for closed studio monitors. And the price is right - as low as $140, based on my quick search just now. I use Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic open dynamic models, though they make closed models too, of course.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I love the Beyerdynamic sound, I have the T1 (open), the DT880 (open) and the DT660 (close).
I'd recommend you to try the DT660. They are really great for CM. I agree 100% with every single word of this review:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/559542/i-t...est-classical-music-headphones-ive-ever-heard

Their price is less than € 200 on amazon.de, but try them if you can before buying.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

In the $100--200 range, I love my AKG K550s. Getting a good fit is paramount, though, and they're not recommended if you have a smallish head. Great for those of us with large hatracks, though.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Been using Beyerdynamic headphones for a long time. Good gear.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for all recommendations. I will be trying the Beyerdynamic ones tomorrow.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

... And I ended up purchasing Audio Technica ATH-MSR7 instead. A very nice set, and it goes even better with my laptop than Beyerdynamic (the latter requires a more high quality equipment). I tested it on Goetterdaemmerung yesterday, and found the sound excellent.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am looking for a new set of headphones in middle price range (nothing too hi-end, but a decent set that would do classical music justice). The two brands I am mostly looking at are Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic, preferably closed models that would isolate me from the outside world well. Any recommendations?


Consider the Oppo PM3. It's $400, planar magnetic drivers, closed back.


----------



## Beavis (Dec 14, 2015)

Sennheiser are good headphones to start with. Neutral, with a tendency to the warm side. They vary from affordable to very expensive (for instance HD 800, very expensive, but very very good). Bowers & Wilkins P7 are also very good. But at this moment in time I am totally in love with my Hifiman HE-1000. They are quite expensive but man! they do sound like you are IN the concert hall. If you are in for some in ear monitors I do recommend Shure. I have owned the Shure SE 846 for some years now and they are like liquid gold in my ears.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

How are the Audio Technicas?

Next step is to get a better DAC/AMP

FIIO E10K is a great little cheap option which will improve the ATs http://www.fiio.net/en/products/27/evaluations


----------



## Agricola (Dec 3, 2015)

I purchased the Sennheiser 598 and they are fantastic sounding, especially for orchestral.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Agricola said:


> I purchased the Sennheiser 598 and they are fantastic sounding, especially for orchestral.


I concur. I have been using the 598s for about a year now and I am very impressed with the sound. No headphone amp is necessary and they sound great right from your stereo, computer, iPod or phone. Best $180 I've spent on music "stuff" and I see that they are now $150 on amazon (US) with both the long and short cord. (I had to purchase the short cord separately.) At $150 you can't go wrong.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

The 598s are open back, though, not closed. When I'm listening to classical music I don't want to hear anything else.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

gardibolt said:


> The 598s are open back, though, not closed. When I'm listening to classical music I don't want to hear anything else.


A lot of people prefer open to closed for classical as it gives a wider sound-stage (I do). However it does depend on individuals and if you are not in a relatively quiet place not only will you be able to hear other noises but any passerby will be able to catch snatches of Shostakovitch Jazz Suites leaking from your cans!!


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

gardibolt said:


> The 598s are open back, though, not closed. When I'm listening to classical music I don't want to hear anything else.


Yes. Your enjoyment of the 598s will definitely depend upon your listening environment. They do not do a good job of blocking out other noise. I am retired and live in a quiet neighborhood. My wife still works so the house is quiet much of the day. For me, the 598s are just about perfect. They will not be as much fun in a noisier environment.


----------

